
What does “execution dependent” mean? (2009) - swibbler
https://johnaugust.com/2009/what-does-execution-dependent-mea
======
Animats
It's hard to think of many movies above the crap level that are not "execution
dependent". An "execution independent" script has to be so good it works as a
bad production.

The reverse is more likely. Action movies today are quite often great
executions of a mediocre script. Especially action movies, most of which don't
hold together if viewers have enough time between the explosions to think
about the plot and dialogue.

Comedies, maybe. They're more script-driven.

~~~
EdwardDiego
I was thinking of Twilight. Was the choice of actors, location, fight
directors etc. relevant to the success of the movie?

Or was it down to the plain jane Mary Sue the viewer could inject themself
into that a sexy vampire was in love with for no real reason? (And in the
sequel, a sexy werewolf is also in love with Mary Sue for... ...reasons?)

Like, I feel you could've cast this movie entirely differently, or had a
different director, and so long as SexyWishFulfillment McVampire was good
looking enough, you'd make bank, so long as you catered well to the
demographic watching this dross.

~~~
true_religion
Twilight was actually kind of revolutionary.

Till that point urban fantasy romance really focused on adult women, and thus
had enormous amounts of graphic sex, violence, and BDSM.

Twilight was a story about a teenage Virgin, and a chaste vegetarian vampire.
It was so safe reading even fundamentalist religious parents would let their
kids enjoy it.

So it found a huge, until then untapped market.

------
sumanthvepa
Interesting. I wonder if the concept is also applicable to startups. I would
love to do a startup that wasn't execution dependent. But how would one know?

~~~
fovc
Buffett, on execution independence on the downside

> when a management with reputation for brilliance gets hooked up with a
> business with a reputation for bad economics, it's the reputation of the
> business that remains intact.

JDR, on execution independence on the upside

> the best business in the world is a well run oil company. The second best
> business in the world is a badly run oil company.

